# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  معرفی رشته زمين شناسی

## ebi2018

*معرفی رشته زمين شناسی






دیباچه:
وقوع  زمین‌لرزه‌ای هولناک و اسرارآمیز با نیرویی عظیم و ویرانگر، فوران  توده‌های مذاب سنگ از دهانه کوهی آتشفشانی، چشم‌انداز با شکوه دره‌ای عمیق  در پای کوهی سر به فلک کشیده، گستردگی و تنوع سنگ‌های موجود در طبیعت،  لایه‌های موازی سنگی و خاکی در دیواره یک تپه یا کوه و دهها موضوع دیگر، از  موضوعات مورد توجه زمین‌شناس است. زمین‌شناس بسیاری از پرسش‌های  هیجان‌انگیز و جذاب پیرامون ما را به بحث و بررسی می‌گذارد. این که زمین در  اولین روزهای عمر خود (4500 میلیون سال قبل) چگونه بوده است؟ چرا اقیانوس  اطلس به تدریج وسیع‌تر و اقیانوس آرام کوچکتر می‌شود؟ در کجا به جستجوی آب  بپردازیم؟ تفاوت سنگ‌ها ناشی از چیست و پرسش‌های متعدد دیگر که پاسخ آن را  در علم زمین‌شناسی می‌توان یافت. زیرا در زمین‌ شناسی‌، منشأ زمین‌، تاریخ‌  و ساختمان‌ زمین‌، مواد متشکله‌ آن‌، منابع‌ طبیعی‌ موجود در آن‌ و تغییر و  تحولاتی‌ که‌ در طول‌ زمان‌ پدید آمده‌اند، مورد بررسی‌ قرار می‌گیرد. در  واقع‌ از اعماق‌ اقیانوس‌ها تا نوک‌ بزرگترین‌ قله‌ها و حتی‌ ماورای‌ این‌  دو، مورد مطالعه‌ قرار گرفته‌ و اطلاعات‌ حاصل‌ از آنها به‌ صورت‌ نقشه‌ و  گزارش‌ ثبت‌ می‌شود.کشور ایران‌ با در اختیار داشتن‌ منابع‌ معدنی‌ بسیار  غنی‌ اعم‌ از مواد سوختی‌ و ذخایر فلزی‌ و غیرفلزی‌ گرانبها، و قرار گرفتن‌  بر روی‌ منطقه‌ای‌ فعال‌ از نظر زمین‌‌شناسی‌ که‌ باعث‌ وقوع‌ زلزله‌ها،  تغییر ساختار زمین‌، پدیده‌ کوه‌زایی‌، تغییر پهنای‌ دریاها و خلیج‌ مجاور  می‌شود و دهها مطلب‌ شگفت‌انگیز و در خور دقت‌ و مطالعه‌ دیگر، نیاز وافر  به‌ پژوهشگران‌ و متخصصان زمین‌شناسی‌ دارد که‌ در این زمینه ها به‌  مطالعه‌ و کاوش‌ پرداخته‌ و اطلاعات لازم را برای بهره‌برداری صحیح در  اختیار مسؤولان ذی‌ربط قرار دهند.



توانایی‌های‌ لازم :


دانشجوی‌  خوب‌ زمین‌شناسی‌ علاوه‌ بر تسلط‌ کافی‌ بر درس‌هایی‌ مثل‌ فیزیک‌، شیمی‌ و  ریاضی‌ باید از قدرت‌ تجسم‌ مناسبی‌ برخوردار باشد. مهم‌ترین‌ ویژگی‌  برای‌ موفقیت‌ در این‌ رشته‌ داشتن‌ روحیه‌ای‌ پرجنب‌ و جوش‌، علاقه‌ به‌  زندگی‌ در محیط‌های‌ طبیعی‌ مانند کوه‌ها و بیابان‌ها است‌، زیرا  زمین‌شناس‌ نه‌ تنها در دوران‌ دانشجویی‌ بلکه‌ در زمینه‌های‌ شغلی‌ نیز با  چنین‌ محیط‌هایی‌ روبروست‌. علاوه‌ بر این‌ داشتن‌ توانایی‌ جسمانی‌  مناسب‌ نیز لازم‌ است‌.



موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران :


فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ مقطع‌ کارشناسی‌  رشته‌ زمین‌ شناسی‌ قادرند نقشه‌های‌ زمین‌ شناسی‌، معدنی‌ و جغرافیایی‌  را مطالعه‌ نموده‌ و اطلاعات‌ آن‌ را استخراج‌ نمایند و با گروه‌های‌  اکتشاف‌ معدن‌، آب‌یابی‌ و بهره‌ برداری‌ از آب‌های‌ زیرزمینی‌، همکاری‌  داشته‌ یا در کارهای‌ صحرایی‌ و کارگاهی‌ مهندسین‌  ژئوتکنیک‌ و ژئوفیزیک‌ فعالیت‌ داشته‌ باشند و کانون‌های‌ خطر همانند  مناطق‌ زلزله‌خیز، آتشفشانی‌ و ... را مشخص‌ نمایند. با توجه‌ به‌  توانایی‌هایی‌ که‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌ رشته‌ زمین‌شناسی‌ دارند،  وزارتخانه‌های‌ صنایع‌ و معادن‌، نفت‌، نیرو، راه‌، جهاد کشاورزی‌، علوم‌ و  آموزش‌ و پرورش‌ ، همچنین‌ شرکت‌ها و مؤسساتی‌ مانند ذوب‌آهن‌، سازمان‌  زمین‌ شناسی‌ کشور، شرکت‌های‌ مرتبط‌ با فعالیت‌های‌ سد سازی‌، آب‌یابی‌،  حفر تونل‌، راهسازی‌، اکتشافات‌ آب‌ و نفت‌ و معادن‌، بخش‌های‌ مرتبط‌ با  تهیه‌ نقشه‌های‌ زمین‌ شناسی‌ و معدنی‌، آزمایشگاه‌های‌ سنگ‌ شناسی‌ و  زمین‌ شناسی‌ و در مجموع‌، کلیه‌ مراکزی‌ که‌ در ارتباط‌ با موضوع‌ زمین‌  فعالیت‌ می‌کنند، می‌توانند زمینه‌های‌ اشتغال‌ و فعالیت‌ فارغ‌التحصیلان‌  رشته‌ زمین‌ شناسی‌ باشند.



درس‌های‌ این‌ رشته‌ در طول‌ تحصیل :


دروس‌ پایه‌:


ریاضی‌، فیزیک‌، شیمی‌، مبانی‌ کامپیوتر.


دروس‌ اصلی :


زمین‌  شناسی‌ فیزیکی‌، زمین‌ شناسی‌ تاریخی‌، بلور شناسی‌ هندسی‌، بلور شناسی‌  نوری‌، کانی‌ شناسی‌، رسوب‌ شناسی‌، سنگ‌ شناسی‌ رسوبی‌، سنگ‌ شناسی‌  آذرین‌، سنگ‌ شناسی‌ دگرگونی‌،دیرینه‌ شناسی‌ (ماکرو فسیل‌)، چینه‌ شناسی‌،  زمین‌ شناسی‌ ساختمانی‌، زمین‌ ساخت‌، فنوژئولوژی‌، ژئوشیمی‌، ژئوفیزیک‌،  نقشه‌برداری‌.


دروس‌ تخصصی‌:


زمین‌ شناسی‌ ایران‌، زمین‌شناسی‌ اقتصادی‌، زمین‌ شناسی‌ نفت‌، آب‌های‌ زیرزمینی‌، زمین‌ شناسی‌ مهندسی‌، پترولوژی‌، زمین‌ شناسی‌ صحرایی‌، متون‌ علمی‌ زمین‌ شناسی‌. (بسیاری از درس‌های این‌ رشته‌ همراه‌ با آزمایشگاه‌ است‌)
*

----------

